# C maps and navionics



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

I haven’t looked at one on a GPS except the downloadable iPhone apps so I was wondering if it shows the detail of marsh areas off the beating path of main bays and coastal regions??


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Anyone have a GPS and run into marsh area a ways? Wondering if it shows detail of waterways like google earth or is it a big blob in a different color???


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I use navionics maps with the satellite overlay. No issues running. The basic C Map seems to pretty much be just that. I didn’t spend a whole lot of time playing with it though.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> I use navionics maps with the satellite overlay. No issues running. The basic C Map seems to pretty much be just that. I didn’t spend a whole lot of time playing with it though.


Do you mind me asking what GPS unit are you running?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Lowrance carbon hds


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Navionics with satellite overlay






without overlay






C-Map






same basic area of Greens. I’m sure you can play with the settings for the C-Map and get more info than just bushes but I like the overlay.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Navionics with satellite overlay
> View attachment 73974
> without overlay
> View attachment 73976
> ...


That overlay is exactly what I was looking for. I just purchased a boat with a Lowrance Hook 4 GPS. I think this is a real inexpensive model and I am not sure if I could do the overlay with it. Does your unit prompt you in downloading the overlay? Is that just Google Earth?
Sorry for all the questions but this has got me pumped. Thanks


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

You don’t have to download anything. It’s a feature on the navionics chip. Not all units are compatible. With the overlay feature. If you get on the navionics site they have a list of units that are compatible with what feature. 

I would recommend spending a little time cruising around it.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

MatthewAbbott said:


> You don’t have to download anything. It’s a feature on the navionics chip. Not all units are compatible. With the overlay feature. If you get on the navionics site they have a list of units that are compatible with what feature.
> 
> I would recommend spending a little time cruising around it.


Thank you!!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The Hook runs no charts that have any photos and the software running is insufficient to control map layers on more detailed charts.


----------



## Clubhunter (Jan 22, 2019)

Egrets Landing said:


> The Hook runs no charts that have any photos and the software running is insufficient to control map layers on more detailed charts.


I actually went to the Navionics web site and downloaded the app for my phone in which it let me go in and change to the satellite image.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck trying to view it running around in the sun....


----------

